# Backbone cable stripper



## alca82 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

what kind/brand of cable stripper do you use to strip 25-pair, 50-pair or 300-pair backbone cable?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

All the cable that we use has a pull string under the sheath. Just strip back a few inches of sheath and grab pull string with long nose pliers. if there is no pull string I use my snips. Hold your snips open about a quarter of an inch and carefully insert one blade under the sheath lengthwise and push being careful not to snag any pairs. Last resort is a cable sheath knife.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I use a swivel head cable stripper for external it allows you to set the depth you want so can do from 25 pair copper all the way up to the outer sheathing of direct burial fibre.

Internal should have a string on the outside of the bundles of pairs.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

cut one inch off the tip, and then wrap the pull string around the scissors.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I use a utility knife and my snips.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Usually the cables I see have a tampon string too!


----------

